# i7 lapping (with pics)



## Lazzer408 (Oct 17, 2009)

I wanted to show how crowned the spreader was on my friends i7. Unlike the concave E/Qxxx series Intel CPUs, the i7 was actually convex (raised in the center). First image shows how little direct contact the cooler had with the CPU. You can see the area in the center where the greatest contact was made. In the second image you can see why. The following images are taken about every 3-5min of sanding. Your don't need a perfect mirror surface when lapping. You need a flat one.

Load temp dropped 7c from 69c to 62c on the Ultra 120. Same thermal compound was used. Arctic Alumina ceramic-poly. It's a lightweight paste and levels out quickly. It's also cheap and it works.

There is way too much thermal compound used. We were in a hurry to get pics and get it done.


----------



## daehxxiD (Oct 17, 2009)

I wonder if lapping helps as much with convex Heatspreaders as with concave ones. It is a well known fact that most heat passes right in the middle of the heatspreader (e.g. were the CPU is located) so if you have great to perfect contact there, nevermind lapping the thing for 5+ hours only to get 1°C lower? 

Good work anyways, but give us some results in Temperatures, preferably with the same TIM used


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh sorry I forgot to mention... OP updated.

It's not 5+ hours of sanding. It took about 1 hour to get the CPU out, lap it, and get it back in.


----------



## Binge (Oct 17, 2009)

I hope you like the results!  Good lap


----------



## r9 (Oct 17, 2009)

7C is noticeable temp drop. You have done great job . I just want to know while you were scratching that CPU did you feel any pain ?


----------



## Lazzer408 (Oct 17, 2009)

r9 said:


> 7C is noticeable temp drop. You have done great job . I just want to know while you were scratching that CPU did you feel any pain ?



Not at all. It wasn't my chip!


----------



## 1933 Poker (Oct 30, 2009)

I have thought about this for along time and after hearing about it so much I agree that it is definitely worth it.


----------

